# damn hurricane



## Richard S. (Sep 14, 2003)

i live in north carolina..."fran"came through and tore the place up...if "isabel"hits its gonna make "fran" look like a spring shower......and im sweatin it out.........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 14, 2003)

I seen it on the weather channel and all I can say is good luck.:asian:


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 14, 2003)

thanks man......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 14, 2003)

I got the fingers crossed for y'all that the weather-geeks are wrong.

Be safe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

Batten down your hatches and stay low~!!

My daughter's in Raleigh.. you all better hold hands and keep safe~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

ack.. just checked on the Hurricaine course.. comes way far inland.. this does not bode well for the east coast~!!

*battening down our hatches too..


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 15, 2003)

This one is supposed to be a doosey (sp).  The site that I was looking at was saying that there have only been 2 others anywhere near the strength of this one for a long long time. Andrew and Camille.  To all of you on the coast my prayers are with you.  I expect to get some rough weather up here in the mountains off of it but nothing like what you guys will have to put up with.


----------



## Eggman (Sep 15, 2003)

good luck, its missing us down here in miami yahoo to that.  Start stocking up on supplies now and dont forget to keep some cash on hand for when the power gets knocked out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

Holy S!

Is that forcast accurate?   That things projected right through Buffalo and Toronto!   

Geeze, and all these years I thought it would be the snow that got me. 

Seriously....best wishes to everyone.

MT will be up, the servers in Colorado.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Holy S!
> 
> Is that forcast accurate?   That things projected right through Buffalo and Toronto!
> ...



Yeppers Bob, get ready.. it's gonna be a big one~!!  

I got that this morning~!

http://www.hurricaneadvisories.com/


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

We're getting warnings up here in NJ as well -- supposedly it will hit us Thursday or Friday.  The last one I remember is Gloria, back in the late '80's.  Some of the stations up here have said that this storm will make Gloria look like a picnic in comparison.  That doesn't bode well, because I'm pretty sure Gloria was still sporting 80+ mph winds when it hit us.

Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 15, 2003)

i bought 4 cases of water,4 cases of clam chowder and 4 cases of beer.......if the storm misses.......PARTY AT MY HOUSE YA'ALL!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2003)

Ummm,

What does this mean for this weekend?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, that's kinda sorta comin right for us...*looks at dorm hall, looks at the tornado proof science building* can I live there instead of here???

ah, and maybe they'll cancel the football game and Martinsburg show so I'll be able to come to the seminar and to dinner *hopeful grin*

but i'm gonna call mom and ask her for supply money since this school breaks down way too easily... (by the school, i mean my college)


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 16, 2003)

Well now Rich when you add the color belt system found in your picture it does look kinda scary. Tess's picture didn't make it look to bad... it looks mean. I would run.  

You know the only time we get rain here in El Paso is when a hurricane slams into Texas. We need the rain send it our way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2003)

All I can say is.....

damn.....


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yeah, that's kinda sorta comin right for us...*looks at dorm hall, looks at the tornado proof science building* can I live there instead of here???
> 
> ah, and maybe they'll cancel the football game and Martinsburg show so I'll be able to come to the seminar and to dinner *hopeful grin*
> ...


We may wind up having a hurricane party at the school, all we have to do is find someone to take Sadie out periodically.


----------



## pknox (Sep 16, 2003)

What supposedly is going to make this one so nasty is it's size.  Evidently it's over 700 miles in width, according to the Weather Channel.  Even if it hits the outer banks of NC, we would still get hit pretty hard up here in the northeast.

Supposedly the winds are slowing down though -- as of last night it was a class 3 -- so there's still hope.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 16, 2003)

Let's all focus our collective chi, and push the storm back out!

Seriously, us Floridians are wiping our brow, and keeping ya'll in our thoughts.


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 16, 2003)

If you've got the clam chowder, I'll be there! And I know where you live!

Seriously, me and the better half had a terrific time Friday night, let's get together again. Soon!

How's the ankle?

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 16, 2003)

Im glad all I have to put uo with are tornados.  Hee hee

Good Luck People.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We may wind up having a hurricane party at the school, all we have to do is find someone to take Sadie out periodically. *



Low rank takes the dog out. Rich is given a pardon because he is a guest.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Low rank takes the dog out. Rich is given a pardon because he is a guest. *



...that would make Adam...or we can just blame it on Kathie...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that would make Adam...or we can just blame it on Kathie...:rofl: *



Methinks the dog will have to come to the studio with us.. she would tear this house apart and if you think I'm leaving Adam anywhere near her.. pfffffffts..

It should be interesting.. Let's hope the storm veers back to sea..  With Mr. C.  Flying in.. we don't want his flight delayed or worse.. cancelled..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Low rank takes the dog out. Rich is given a pardon because he is a guest. *




WOW, I get a pardon 

I am still worried about that storm


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *WOW, I get a pardon
> 
> I am still worried about that storm  *



let's join hands and .. nah.. not Kumbayah.. *twitches*  
guess we just have to hope the weather doesn't do what the weather people say.. They are all cracked.. Getting sooo excited.. I swear weather people are whacked~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Methinks the dog will have to come to the studio with us.. she would tear this house apart and if you think I'm leaving Adam anywhere near her.. pfffffffts..
> 
> It should be interesting.. Let's hope the storm veers back to sea..  With Mr. C.  Flying in.. we don't want his flight delayed or worse.. cancelled.. *




fine then, make fluffy take her out.


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *fine then, make fluffy take her out. *


Ok, all the yellow belts can take turns.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

well I just checked the site again looks like its getting worse, even says we'll get the actual hurican way up here too.  

Better batten down the hatches.  

I hope this doesn't screw up your weekend guys.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I am still worried about that storm  *



Me to bro. me to.:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 17, 2003)

Well yes, this certainly calls for a hurricane party!

Yeah right, easy for me to say, I live on the left, err, west coast. We don't normally get those ugly topical storms here. Please batten down the hatches, good luck and stay safe, take care.


----------



## pknox (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Yeah right, easy for me to say, I live on the left, err, west coast. We don't normally get those ugly topical storms here. *



No, but you do have your share of earthquakes though.  It seems every area has something to worry about, whether it's a hurricane, tornado, earthquake, or just plain horrible drivers.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 18, 2003)

Anywhere you go there will always be a natural disaster.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2003)

I just saw some hurricane footage on, of all things, The Tonight Show. It's far enough away from me that I hadn't been following it, but now I see how big a storm it is.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

I hope that everyone is doing ok down there.:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *No, but you do have your share of earthquakes though.
> *



Yup, we do get our share of quakes in these parts. One thing about 'canes, at least you get advance warning before you get hammered, so you can batten down the hatches and prepare for the worst. With quakes, we get hit without any warning...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ummm,
> 
> What does this mean for this weekend? *



These hurricane charts were pretty much right on with estimating the expected path of Isabel.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

yep.. we survived but it's raining again.. very lightly.. there was just a few limbs down and nothing major in our city.. some power went out here and there.. but very sporadically and for being right in the line of the storm.. we lucked out~


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> * we lucked out~ *



...minus our ash tray blowing away in the wind.  :soapbox:


----------

